# 2012 Restricted Burton Cartels Asym. Ankle Straps



## NoobBoarder (Jan 25, 2011)

Hey guys,

So long story short, I got a pair of the 2012 Burton Cartels re:flex and loved on they fit with my boots, and they seemed very light yet solid. However, after riding on them for a few days, I realize it's really easy for my feet to get painful after an hour or so of riding. I tried my friend's restricted cartels with the asymmetrical ankle strap, and had 0 pain all day.

So I'm wondering, is there anywhere I can buy or obtain the asymmetrical ankle straps and just put them on my regular cartels?

Thanks


----------



## AJHXXXIII (Oct 11, 2011)

Ask someone who knows for sure but I don't see why you couldn't buy these on eBay (not mine) NEW BURTON MALAVITA MISSED MATCHED STRAPS TOE AND ANKLE | eBay and use them.


----------



## bogdann1o1 (Mar 8, 2012)

Hi,

I just thought about the same thing today, please share if you found out anyting.

Cheers!




NoobBoarder said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> So long story short, I got a pair of the 2012 Burton Cartels re:flex and loved on they fit with my boots, and they seemed very light yet solid. However, after riding on them for a few days, I realize it's really easy for my feet to get painful after an hour or so of riding. I tried my friend's restricted cartels with the asymmetrical ankle strap, and had 0 pain all day.
> 
> ...


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Contact Burton warranty and let them know about your experience. They just might have a pair to sell to you.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

They occasionally sell them on ebay but they're not cheap. $25 for one side is what i've seen


----------

